# Need Help Finding Maintenance Parts



## phreesoal (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm looking at buying my own parts to have my car maintained. I know some of the parts I need, but a couple of others I cannot seem to find. 

I know nothing about brands as I'm not a mechanic, so I would be buying to have a mechanic install them. I'd like to order everything online if possible.

I have a 1993 Nissan Maxima GXE SOHC 6cyl. Here's what I need and the info I have thus far:

-Timing Belt: *(I don't know if I need a SQUARE or ROUND belt and which brand is suggested?)*
Continental Square or Round
Bando Square or Round

-Belt Tensioner: *(Which brand is suggested?)*
NSK (OEM)
GMB

Water Pump: *(Which brand is suggested?)*
Atsugi (OEM)
GMB
NPW

These are the parts I cannot find or don't know exactly what to look for:

-Motor Mounts

-Shifter Bushings 
_(These I'm told I need to stop the hard shifting of gears when my car is cold and I immediately drive it. Initially thought I had a bad tranny but was told I do not.)_

Thanks in advance for your help!

PS


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

For parts that are critical to the life of the engine, I highyl recommend using OEM parts and only OEM parts for the belt, tensioner, and water pump. this is NOT a job you want to do twice (or an engine swap) because you wanted to cheap out and use a $29 water pump that leaked after a year and caused the timing belt to snap. 

motor mounts... fill your stockers with urethane, or buy some OEM... also check ebay, as I've seen some out there for fairly cheap.

the shifter bushings are not your problem with an automatic. hard gear shifting is usually due to clogged/malfunctioning shift solenoids and valve body. remove, clean, replace, and see what happens. much cheaper than rebuilding the entire transmission, and much better than paying someone to flush it.
the shifter bushings for this thing are just a couple little plastic bushings on the ends of the steel cable where you move the lever on the tranny from park, neutral, etc. they sill affect how the car goes into gear when shifting out of park (if you have to pull it down into "2" before it will engage in drive), but it will not affect the actual harshness of the transmission shifting..


----------

